# Rio do Sul l Cidade pólo do Alto Vale do Itajaí



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

*RIO DO SUL - SANTA CATARINA*


Área total [2]260,97 km²População total (Estimativa IBGE/2019[3])71 061 hab.Densidade272,3 hab./km²Climasubtropical (Cfa)Altitude339,88 m

Rio do Sul é uma cidade pólo catarinense localizada no Alto Vale do Itajaí. Em seu território, mais precisamente no seu tecido urbano, ocorre a formação do Rio Itajaí Açú, com a junção dos rios Itajai do Sul e Itajaí d'Oeste. A região de Rio do Sul é composta por inúmeras cidades, que guardam ainda na sua gente, costumes e arquitetura as marcas de imigração de diferentes povos. Esse mosaico legou cidades agradáveis como Rio do Oeste, Laurentino, Aurora, Agrolândia, etc...

Quanto a Rio do Sul, é uma cidade com duas partes distintas. A planície central, onde se assenta o núcelo fundacional da cidade, e os morros, onde se espalham bairros de classes diversas, mas muitos especialmente abastados. Essa característica geográfica do sítio riosulense dá um aspecto diferenciado para a paisagem urbana, pois de diversos bairros há mirantes a descortinar o skyline central da cidade, bem como os rios são fundamentais na composição dos mapas mentais locais.

Vamos as fotos
01
IMG_20210403_142103 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_2485 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr
03
IMG_2487 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_2488 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_2489 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_2490 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

047
IMG_2491 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
IMG_2492 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
IMG_2493 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10 Catedral
IMG_20200227_122842 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
IMG_20200227_123007 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12
IMG_20200227_123033 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13 Ponte Pensil
IMG_20200227_123732 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14
IMG_20200227_123759 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15 Calçadão central
IMG_20200227_124253 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16
IMG_20200227_124959 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17
IMG_20200227_125111_069 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

18 Estação Ferroviaria
IMG_20200227_125111_069 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

19
IMG_20200227_130209 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

20
IMG_20200227_130354 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

21 Encontro dos rios na formação do Itajai Açu
IMG_20200228_185148_307 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

22 Agora, pelas ruas
IMG_20210403_131910 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

23
IMG_20210403_132126 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

24
IMG_20210403_132156 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

25
IMG_20210403_132211 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

26
IMG_20210403_132305 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

27
IMG_20210403_132326 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr
28
IMG_20210403_132415 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

29
IMG_20210403_132459 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

30
IMG_20210403_132527 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

31
IMG_20210403_132531 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr
32
IMG_20210403_132553 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

33
IMG_20210403_132608 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

34
IMG_20210403_132715 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

35
IMG_20210403_132738 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

36
IMG_20210403_132755 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

37
IMG_20210403_132818 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

38
IMG_20210403_132852 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

39
IMG_20210403_132859 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

40
IMG_20210403_132921 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

41
IMG_20210403_132937 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

42
IMG_20210403_132946 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

43
IMG_20210403_133041 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

44
IMG_20210403_133148 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

45
IMG_20210403_133200 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

46
IMG_20210403_133258 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

47
IMG_20210403_133303 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

48
IMG_20210403_133308 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

49
IMG_20210403_133325 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

50
IMG_20210403_133423 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

51
IMG_20210403_133443 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

52
IMG_20210403_133528 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

53
IMG_20210403_133555 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

54 Agora o Centro de Rio do Sul
IMG_20210403_133646 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

55
IMG_20210403_133732 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

56
IMG_20210403_133824 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

57
IMG_20210403_133852 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

58
IMG_20210403_133908 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

59
IMG_20210403_133917 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

60
IMG_20210403_133937 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

61
IMG_20210403_133953 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

62
IMG_20210403_133959 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

63
IMG_20210403_134050 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

64 Calçadão
IMG_20210403_134057 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

65
IMG_20210403_134133 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

66
IMG_20210403_134211 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

67
IMG_20210403_134222 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

68
IMG_20210403_134310 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

69
IMG_20210403_134402 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

70
IMG_20210403_134425 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

71
IMG_20210403_134512 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

72
IMG_20210403_134721 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

73 As torres da catedral são quase onipresentes
IMG_20210403_134832 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

74
IMG_20210403_135257 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

75 E as torres espelhaas também são onipresentes no panorama da cidade
IMG_20210403_135318 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

77
IMG_20210403_135321 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

78
IMG_20210403_135551 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

79
IMG_20210403_135644 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

80
IMG_20210403_135717 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

81
IMG_20210403_135734 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

82
IMG_20210403_135743 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

83
IMG_20210403_135804 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

84
IMG_20210403_135807 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

85
IMG_20210403_135907 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

86
IMG_20210403_135922 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

87
IMG_20210403_135954 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

88
IMG_20210403_140023 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

89
IMG_20210403_140325 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

90
IMG_20210403_140352 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

91
IMG_20210403_140757 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

92
IMG_20210403_141311 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

93 Indo pra parte alta da cidade
IMG_20210403_141539 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

94
IMG_20210403_141600 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

95
IMG_20210403_141753 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

96
IMG_20210403_141816 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

97
IMG_20210403_141901 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

98
IMG_20210403_142101-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Próspera e agradável, com um bom patrimônio histórico. Me lembrou Igrejinha/Taquara (aéreas) e Santa Cruz do Sul (residenciais). Deve ser por causa da colonização e prosperidade.

Uma pena não termos mais a EFSC desde os anos 60. Seria um bom integrador regional para o Vale.


----------



## MadeinPG (Aug 20, 2019)

Mais uma vez parabéns pelo teu trabalho, Ice.
Conheço a cidade e vendo as fotos, me senti lá novamente.
Uma característica do teu trabalho que gostaria muito de destacar,
eh que em cada thread de cidade que vc posta, da uma vontade
de morar naquela urbe fotografada !!!!!
Forte abraço !!!!!!


----------



## SERVUSBR (Dec 4, 2016)

Parabéns pelas fotos Ice. Ainda não conheço a cidade, mas já está na minha lista. Obrigado por compartilhar.


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

Mais um tópico com selo de qualidade Ice Climber.


----------



## Alexcnhs (Dec 26, 2009)

Ótimas fotos Ice, obrigado por compartilhar, cidade muita boa, representa muito bem a região.


----------



## dberg242 (Apr 17, 2009)

Ótimas fotos ! Parabéns pelo thread ! Muito simpática e receptiva a cidade !


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Pietrin said:


> Próspera e agradável, com um bom patrimônio histórico. Me lembrou Igrejinha/Taquara (aéreas) e Santa Cruz do Sul (residenciais). Deve ser por causa da colonização e prosperidade.
> 
> Uma pena não termos mais a EFSC desde os anos 60. Seria um bom integrador regional para o Vale.


É uma pena mesmo. Sobrou quase nada da EFSC. Até o patrimônio ferroviário pouco sobrou, pelo que eu saiba. 

Obrigado Pietrin


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

MadeinPG said:


> Mais uma vez parabéns pelo teu trabalho, Ice.
> Conheço a cidade e vendo as fotos, me senti lá novamente.
> Uma característica do teu trabalho que gostaria muito de destacar,
> eh que em cada thread de cidade que vc posta, da uma vontade
> ...


Muito obrigado Made! Fico muito honrado com ajudar a divulgar as cidades e causar boas impressões delas com você. 

Obrigadão! Abraços!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

SERVUSBR said:


> Parabéns pelas fotos Ice. Ainda não conheço a cidade, mas já está na minha lista. Obrigado por compartilhar.


Obrigado Servus!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Rdx MG said:


> Mais um tópico com selo de qualidade Ice Climber.


hahaha
muito obrigado Rdx!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Alexcnhs said:


> Ótimas fotos Ice, obrigado por compartilhar, cidade muita boa, representa muito bem a região.


Representa bem uma região muito próspera. 

Obrigado Alex!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

dberg242 said:


> Ótimas fotos ! Parabéns pelo thread ! Muito simpática e receptiva a cidade !


Muito obrigado DBerg!


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Rio do Sul é uma cidade excelente. As fotos ficaram ótimas. 👏👏


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

Lindíssima, um charme. Já estive lá umas 2-3 vezes mas sempre com pressa, o legal das fotos com padrão ICE de qualidade é que a gente pode olhar com calma. Ótimo thread, mesmo que me crucifiquem vou dizer que Rio do Sul é uma "potença" catarinense, porque é mesmo, bem acima da média.


----------



## DSoares (Jan 12, 2009)

Que legal, Rio do Sul!! Só entrei duas vezes na cidade, e muito tempo atrás! Algumas ruas e construções lembram alguns bairros daqui de Joinville...

Parabéns pelo thread!!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Que coisa boa esse thread, pois nem me lembrava mais quando foi a última vez que fizeram um de Rio Do Sul.

Lembro-me de que achava RdS inferior à média do estado, e isso há nem tanto tempo atrás (coisa de uns 15 anos). Eu passava pela 470 e achava a cidade meio zoada, sei lá. Até que certo dia, principalmente porque ciente dos bons números de RdS, resolvi adentrar os bairros. Fiquei de cara! Encontrei aí um bom número de casas legais e fiquei ainda mais feliz por ter percorrido um bom trajeto entre bairros e praticamente não ter encontrado aglomerados "subnormais". Claro, encontram-se várias residências simples, mas dignas em sua maioria. Em suma, passei a olhar a cidade com outros olhos. E sei lá, hoje eu acho que até ao lado da 470 já se consegue ver essa pujança. Orgulho imenso dessa cidade.

Como sempre, obrigado por compartilhar, Ice.


----------



## Kahars (Dec 17, 2014)

DSoares said:


> Que legal, Rio do Sul!! Só entrei duas vezes na cidade, e muito tempo atrás! Algumas ruas e construções lembram alguns bairros daqui de Joinville...
> 
> Parabéns pelo thread!!


Concordo, essa ruas de paralelepípedos residenciais são muito parecidas com as nossas em Joinville.


----------



## Kahars (Dec 17, 2014)

Adorei o thread, Rio do Sul esbanja prosperidade. O melhor da cidade são essas ruas residenciais pacatas, com casas novas ajardinadas mescladas a casas mais antigas, nao necessariamente históricas. Mas aquele tipo de casa de famílias que tradicionalmente valorizam as fachadas e jardins.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Barriga-Verde said:


> Rio do Sul é uma cidade excelente. As fotos ficaram ótimas. 👏👏


Obrigado Barriga!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

[email protected]_Cwb said:


> Lindíssima, um charme. Já estive lá umas 2-3 vezes mas sempre com pressa, o legal das fotos com padrão ICE de qualidade é que a gente pode olhar com calma. Ótimo thread, mesmo que me crucifiquem vou dizer que Rio do Sul é uma "potença" catarinense, porque é mesmo, bem acima da média.


Eu também acho uma potência, nem sabia que ela poderia ter fama de "abaixo da média estadual". 

Eu fui a Rio do Sul poucas vezes, mas sempre tive vontade de ver ela por aqui, pois não me lembro de nenhum thread da cidade. Ai resolvi pegar o sabado e ir até lá fotografar. 

Abraços Passa!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

DSoares said:


> Que legal, Rio do Sul!! Só entrei duas vezes na cidade, e muito tempo atrás! Algumas ruas e construções lembram alguns bairros daqui de Joinville...
> 
> Parabéns pelo thread!!


Cara, eu tive a mesma sensação. Me lembra muito alguns bairros de Joinville. Me lembra mais Joinville que Blumenau, que é ali pertinho!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Geoce said:


> Que coisa boa esse thread, pois nem me lembrava mais quando foi a última vez que fizeram um de Rio Do Sul.
> 
> Lembro-me de que achava RdS inferior à média do estado, e isso há nem tanto tempo atrás (coisa de uns 15 anos). Eu passava pela 470 e achava a cidade meio zoada, sei lá. Até que certo dia, principalmente porque ciente dos bons números de RdS, resolvi adentrar os bairros. Fiquei de cara! Encontrei aí um bom número de casas legais e fiquei ainda mais feliz por ter percorrido um bom trajeto entre bairros e praticamente não ter encontrado aglomerados "subnormais". Claro, encontram-se várias residências simples, mas dignas em sua maioria. Em suma, passei a olhar a cidade com outros olhos. E sei lá, hoje eu acho que até ao lado da 470 já se consegue ver essa pujança. Orgulho imenso dessa cidade.
> 
> Como sempre, obrigado por compartilhar, Ice.


Estava esperando seu comentário, meu amigo. Bom que gostou.

Não sabia que a cidade passava impressão bagunçada pela BR 470. Hoje vê-se uns prédios contemporâneos, alguns mais altos, as torres da catedral, casas de bom padrão. É um bom aspecto, quebrado pela nossa precária rodovia federal. 

E também não lembro de ter visto thread de Rio do Sul aqui. Matei a vontade haha.

Abraços!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Kahars said:


> Adorei o thread, Rio do Sul esbanja prosperidade. O melhor da cidade são essas ruas residenciais pacatas, com casas novas ajardinadas mescladas a casas mais antigas, nao necessariamente históricas. Mas aquele tipo de casa de famílias que tradicionalmente valorizam as fachadas e jardins.


Muito obrigado kahars!!


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

Ice Climber said:


> Eu também acho uma potência, nem sabia que ela poderia ter fama de "abaixo da média estadual".
> 
> Eu fui a Rio do Sul poucas vezes, mas sempre tive vontade de ver ela por aqui, pois não me lembro de nenhum thread da cidade. Ai resolvi pegar o sabado e ir até lá fotografar.
> 
> Abraços Passa!


Oi Ice, deixa eu explicar isso melhor kkkk

É que para alguns, poderia se considerar exagerado chamar qualquer cidade de "potência" depois que o adjetivo ficou meio desgastado nos anos do "Brasil potência" (governos anteriores), nao é nada com Rio do Sul em específico. Quanto a "acima da média", quis dizer que ela está claramente acima da média brasileira, nao sei como fica em relaçao a média catarinense mas imagino que também ocupe um lugar de destaque, RDS tem economia pujante e um urbanismo digno de elogios. Um amigo de Curitiba mudou p/ lá há alguns meses por motivos profissionais, está adorando tudo e quando reclama é do calor, de resto só fala bem. 

Um abraço, parabéns pelo thread.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

[email protected]_Cwb said:


> Oi Ice, deixa eu explicar isso melhor kkkk
> 
> É que para alguns, poderia se considerar exagerado chamar qualquer cidade de "potência" depois que o adjetivo ficou meio desgastado nos anos do "Brasil potência" (governos anteriores), nao é nada com Rio do Sul em específico. Quanto a "acima da média", quis dizer que ela está claramente acima da média brasileira, nao sei como fica em relaçao a média catarinense mas imagino que também ocupe um lugar de destaque, RDS tem economia pujante e um urbanismo digno de elogios. Um amigo de Curitiba mudou p/ lá há alguns meses por motivos profissionais, está adorando tudo e quando reclama é do calor, de resto só fala bem.
> 
> Um abraço, parabéns pelo thread.


Entendi!

Mas me referi também ao comentário do @Geoce que disse que achava RdS abaixo da média estadual. 

Abc!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Ice Climber said:


> Estava esperando seu comentário, meu amigo. Bom que gostou.
> 
> Não sabia que a cidade passava impressão bagunçada pela BR 470. Hoje vê-se uns prédios contemporâneos, alguns mais altos, as torres da catedral, casas de bom padrão. É um bom aspecto, quebrado pela nossa precária rodovia federal.
> 
> ...


Atualmente, Ice, eu já não a acho tão zoada. Mas no passado, sim. Não sei explicar ao certo, mas nunca diria se tratar de uma cidade com bons índices se fosse me balizar somente pela imagem a partir da 470 (isso há uns 15 anos atrás, pra que fique claro....hehe). 

E sem querer alongar muito a discussão, mas eu acho que temos muitas cidades ricas para os padrões BR e, mesmo assim, não são expoentes de beleza. Poderia citar um par de cidades aqui que sofrem com essa certa falta de beleza urbana. Ainda continuo defendendo que nosso crescimento econômico vai resultar em uma certa padronização (seja de urbanismo, seja de residências) com passar dos anos e isso tende a ajudar nossas cidades a apresentarem um aspecto geral mais agradável. As vezes, "um banho de loja" em zeladoria, acompanhado de revitalizações/retrofits de algumas construções, já nos seria pra lá de suficiente.


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Excelente thread, xará.

Rio do Sul é muito próspera, limpa, organizada, e parece ter bom nível de rua, ao menos vi poucos muros e degradação urbana.

Gostei especialmente da catedral, muito imponente.

Sempre confundo Rio do Sul com S. Bento do Sul, aliás, você nos deve um thread de lá também hahaha.


----------



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

Belo Thread. Gosto do geografia e da inserção de Rio do Sul no vale, da Catedral e da harmonia entre as casas e prédios residenciais.


----------



## Mateus Oliveira (Jan 20, 2014)

Muito bom.
Mais uma viagem produtiva.

Rio do Sul muito organizada e aparentemente pujante. Melhor ainda deve ser jantar nessa maravilha de cidade. Parabéns, escalador de gelo.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Rio atrato said:


> Excelente thread, xará.
> 
> Rio do Sul é muito próspera, limpa, organizada, e parece ter bom nível de rua, ao menos vi poucos muros e degradação urbana.
> 
> ...


Obrigado Atrato.

Meu avô morava em Taió, cidade próxima a Rio do Sul, e ajudou a construir a catedral (braçalmente falando). 

Abc!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Eduhaus said:


> Belo Thread. Gosto do geografia e da inserção de Rio do Sul no vale, da Catedral e da harmonia entre as casas e prédios residenciais.


Obrigado Edu!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Mateus Oliveira said:


> Muito bom.
> Mais uma viagem produtiva.
> 
> Rio do Sul muito organizada e aparentemente pujante. *Melhor ainda deve ser jantar nessa maravilha de cidade. Parabéns, escalador de gelo.*


HAHAHAHAHA

Só tu mesmo, isso que da confiar. 

Valeu Mateus, Abração!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Algumas fotos de Rio do Sul


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Viagens e Camihos


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Extraídas do vídeo anterior


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Bem que a cidade poderia apresentar um adensamento maior nessa parte mais plana e central, né? Acho que daria uma cara muito interessante a Rio do Sul.


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

Bela Rio do Sul! A cidade tá ficando cada vez melhor!
Parabéns Ice, não lembro qual foi a última vez que a cidade apareceu por aqui mas esse tópico fortalece a essência do SSC que é os threads fotográficos.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Belas imagens nesses vídeos. Baita achado.


----------



## grba22 (Jul 9, 2018)

Comentar da qualidade da cidade e do thread é chover no molhado. Como já disseram, dá vontade de morar nela. Único porém é que na minha mente Rio do Sul está associada às enchentes, que tanto já castigaram o vale do itajaí como um todo. 

Gostei particularmente das ruas de paralelepípedos, bem conservadas, entorno muito agradável. 

Belo thread, parabéns.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Geoce said:


> Bem que a cidade poderia apresentar um adensamento maior nessa parte mais plana e central, né? Acho que daria uma cara muito interessante a Rio do Sul.


Sem duvida. Rio do Sul fosse mais populosa teria um skyline de respeito nessa área plana e central.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

EmyJaraguá said:


> Bela Rio do Sul! A cidade tá ficando cada vez melhor!
> Parabéns Ice, não lembro qual foi a última vez que a cidade apareceu por aqui mas esse tópico fortalece a essência do SSC que é os threads fotográficos.


Muito obrigado Emy!!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

grba22 said:


> Comentar da qualidade da cidade e do thread é chover no molhado. Como já disseram, dá vontade de morar nela. Único porém é que na minha mente Rio do Sul está associada às enchentes, que tanto já castigaram o vale do itajaí como um todo.
> 
> Gostei particularmente das ruas de paralelepípedos, bem conservadas, entorno muito agradável.
> 
> Belo thread, parabéns.


Muito obrigado cara!


----------

